

Ask HN: What tools do you use to write API documentation - feverishaaron

We are getting ready to write and deploy the documentation for our API. We have several SDKs in multiple languages that we need to document. We also need a centralized CMS-like repository that isn't tied to our application.<p>So what does your company use? Are there any favorite CMS or wikis? Is there one auto-documentation system that will generate from multiple languages?
======
eschutte2
We've been pretty happy with Dokuwiki and NaturalDocs plus a custom pipeline
to process the NaturalDocs output.

<https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki>

<http://www.naturaldocs.org/>

Example: <http://learn.springbase.com/api:company>

------
pborenstein
We use Restdown for REST API doc. <https://github.com/trentm/restdown>

For topic documentation we use Confluence, but not particularly enamored with
it.

------
saiko-chriskun
<http://swagger.wordnik.com> ;)

Auto-generates from a json response on our server.

